# Is Eurasiacreations a legit site?



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2011)

I have heard about these kinda sites before where they offer to pay you for watching adverts / filling forms etc. I would be quick to think of them as some fraudulent schemes but I would like to know if anyone has heard anything, good or bad, about them.

Eurasia Creations Local Advertising | Financial Freedom Realized.

The problem is that my brother has already invested Rs.6000 in this and claims to have received 2000 in his e-account. I am not so much worried about the money as much I am about the consequences of such trade. Since they allow you to make multiple accounts, I am hoping he wont continue investing into it until one day he loses it all. 

They claim to be one of those "pay-per-click" type of websites and they offer you money to watch adverts.


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks what I found:
Eurasia Creations Scam Fraud Company . Beware of Ad Clicking Scam www.eurasiacreations.com, Adclicking Netwrok Money Circumation Scheme Www.eurasiacreations.com, Eurasia Creations, Bangalore,Consumer Complaint Company Complaint India

Does not look good for your brother, advice him to stay away, there is no such thing as easy money, at the end people learn it the hard way. No one will pay you for watching and clicking ads.

Concept is this: You know sites like google pay you if people click on ads hosted by you, or your blog, sites like these generate the click, you get some in return, but you never get back as much as you have invested, not to mention the waste of time invested.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2011)

anyway, pay per click is too low to be of use in short term.
stay away.


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

lol, tell him to stay away from these things and don't waste his time.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 4, 2012)

Well this is a surprise *sarcasm* eurasiacreations has shut down or should I say ran away with all the money poured into it

the website wont open

needless to say my brother has lost all his money. 

Out of my two instructions, atleast one was followed.
1. Get your money out as soon as possible. 
2. For Gods sake, don't involve any of your friends. (Money lost can be brought back but...you know what I mean)

So in all 6k lost in a fraud scheme. 

My condolences to everyone who lost their money 

Old thread, new news 

Thread can be closed now


----------

